# Help with identifying mystery tool



## yazmanderfaz (May 28, 2016)

Hello! I recently purchased a large box of knitting needles from a secondhand store, and there were a few miscellaneous items in with the needles. One of these items has me stumped and my google searching has turned up no clues. The tool looks like a pair of tweezers with an extra prong attached. One side has a sort of ruler where each unit measures 6mm. The other side is the tweezer side, and there is a sort of "tooth" that fits into a groove on the other side when you squeeze it shut. (Sounds confusing, I'll attach a picture to show what I mean.) Could anyone possibly give me a clue as to what this thing might be used for? I would really appreciate it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Very interesting,wish I knew what it was,sorry I don't! Hope someone tells us! ????


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you know a tailor or dressmaker? I wonder if it's an old tool in that line. Something to help fit a suit or coat. But I'm just guessing. Or maybe an old medical-surgical device. No clue.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

It almost looks like an old car repair tool or a dressmaking tool??? Now I'm curious.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I'm curious too! Could it be something for hemming?


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

or some form of a bodkin?


----------



## yazmanderfaz (May 28, 2016)

Oh Donna said:


> or some form of a bodkin?


Hmmm... a bodkin seems to be the closest thing to what it might be. Maybe...

There were a few other mystery items along with it, here is a picture. Maybe they might be a clue?


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm curious, too! When I volunteered at a thrift store if we didn't know what something was, there was a customer in the store who did!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yazmanderfaz said:


> Hmmm... a bodkin seems to be the closest thing to what it might be. Maybe...
> 
> There were a few other mystery items along with it, here is a picture. Maybe they might be a clue?


Those white bone or plastic thingies are awls. A means of making a hole in fabric without breaking the strands, just pushing them aside.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I thought theivory/white things were like tools used in tatting,perhaps on the large size though! ????


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I have what looks like these, only wooden. They were used for lace making.


Sukiesue said:


> I thought theivory/white things were like tools used in tatting,perhaps on the large size though! ????


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.tias.com/10925/PictPage/3923719236.html - bone sewing stilettos "Stilettos are used to force the weave of the fabric open to make an eyelet hole. Because the fabric is not cut, the eyelet is stronger and resists ripping. Thread buttons can also be made with these. Directions for making eyelets and thread buttons are included in The Lady's Guide to Plain Sewing Book I with an eyelet variation in Book II. " J-J correct again!

I would say the other is a skirt marking tool. https://www.etsy.com/listing/205884331/skirt-pin-marker-hem-marker-pin-it-by Does it look like it could be attached to a yardstick, with the round portion being a handle?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually the white/grey objects are related to bobbin lace...so, yes, lace making is accurate. :sm24: 

I wouldn't mind about 12-48 of them so I can start learning bobbin lace!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

I had something similar for marking hems so that they are even all the way around the skirt or pants bottom. Mine was on a small floor stand.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

That's what I was going to say.

I can't swear that I really have seen these in use or that I'm right, but it looks to me like something that was used to turn up an even hem, with the same width all around.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

The first tool shown in your post looks like a hem marking tool to me...at least that's my first guess. Maybe it's a pleating tool?...wild guess!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Just to say, tatting IS lace making! ????


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe it is a tool for measuring even depth drapery pinch pleats.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

I believe it is a hand-held hem marker. Some used to have chalk to mark the hem, others had a spot to help align the pins on the fabric.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The second picture looks like a hemming helper when you want to turn up a hem ..you go to the number that is the inch marker and clip onto the article and use tailors chalk to mark before hemming..


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a thing to clip up hems in sewing. And the numbers are there to make sure you get it all turned up the same


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

They are tailors tools.


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

yes - I think it is used for hemming. I remember as a child, my mother's dressmaker had something like it only it was affixed to a stand that was set on the floor and she could raise and lower the tool along the stand to get the right height for the hem of the skirt. I believe the stand was made, in part, from a yardstick that sat in a holder so it would stand upright. The customer would slowly turn as the dressmaker put the pins into the skirt at just the right spot.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Could it be for measuring hems?


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like measuring a hem when pinning it up. The bone things look like lacemakers bobbins.


----------



## yazmanderfaz (May 28, 2016)

Well, looks like the mystery is solved!! Thanks so much everyone for your help, I do believe it is a tool for hemming dresses/skirts. You all are the best!!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

You mean bobbin lace. I think. But bobbins are usually not pointed. No need for that.


Sukiesue said:


> I thought theivory/white things were like tools used in tatting,perhaps on the large size though! ????


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Tatting is only one way of lace making. There are others. Tatting is done with either a special needle or a shuttle (or more than one)


Sukiesue said:


> Just to say, tatting IS lace making! ????


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

The top item looks like a hem marker.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> You mean bobbin lace. I think. But bobbins are usually not pointed. No need for that.


Bobbins used for bobbin lace are usually pointed.

What's in the photo. though, look like bone awls.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

They look really pointy and sharp to me, the ones in the picture.


IndigoSpinner said:


> Bobbins used for bobbin lace are usually pointed.
> 
> What's in the photo. though, look like bone awls.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> They look really pointy and sharp to me, the ones in the picture.


The ones in the photo are awls. The carved part is the handle and it's meant to give you a good grip.

http://www.burnleyandtrowbridge.com/boneawl-2.aspx

Bobbins for bobbin lace have one end that looks like a bobbin instead of the handle.

Sometimes they are fairly pointed:

http://www.roseground.com/lace-bobbins/undecorated-wood-lace-bobbins/honiton-bobbin-pack-various-woods

Sometimes they're not: http://swinginvintage.blogspot.com/2013/10/bobbin-lace.html

A lot of times they have beads on them for extra weight: http://possumjimandelizabeth.com/adjusted_images/bobbin_lace_wood.jpg


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

rosemarya said:


> I'm curious too! Could it be something for hemming?


That's what I thought!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

The pointed items look like stilettos, used for making holes for broderie anglaise. My mum had a steel one - I often wondered what happened to it.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

The white things could also be laying tools. I used a laying tool when I did counted cross stitch. It helps the floss lay flat and not twisted.


----------



## MrsA (Feb 12, 2013)

I too, am voting for a hemming tool - I have a clip on version to help me form an even hem around a skirt, for example. It does not have a marking tool built in - I have to pin and mark on my own and wonder if you have tried crimping a fabric between the edges to see if you get a temporary mark from the tooth and groove portion. Intriguing finds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> I'm curious too! Could it be something for hemming?


retired professional costumer and tailor, it is for setting specific length and depth hems. i promise.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eneurian said:


> retired professional costumer and tailor, it is for setting specific length and depth hems. i promise.


Perhaps you might know its specific name?


----------

